# Result of 3 months studying and testing



## miroman (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi,

First post here, but I wanted to get some result to show.
About three months I read forums (here and domestic), watch youtube, speak with colleagues. Who knows how much material I've thrown, that I shouldn't . Mainly I work with gold-plated worn cases of Russian wristwatches, maybe 2/3 of the result is from them. The rest is from computer e-scrap. I think e-scrap is much harder to work with. Unfortunately cases are difficult to collect in neseccary quantity to proceed, so I'll have to learn a lot more, so I can proceed not only gold from e-scrap.
Here's the result of these three months learning:




Today I'll bring it to a lab to see the purity, I hope it will be >23 carat 

Also hope next time will be sooner, and better 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 23, 2018)

Well done Miro. It's great when you see a success story isnt it?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 23, 2018)

Good job miroman!

Dave


----------



## Shark (Mar 23, 2018)

Very nice job. Well done.


----------



## denim (Mar 23, 2018)

Awesome first effort my friend!! Much better than some I've seen. This is a great example of how it should be done ---'Lots of studying, then attempt to refine something'. Nice size melt too, 48 grams is nothing to sneeze at. Keep up the great work.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 23, 2018)

Great work, my first 50g took 30 years. :lol: 

This is proof that taking it slow and study is the right way to go. The next hurdle is to source enough material for the second 50g button.

Göran


----------



## miroman (Mar 23, 2018)

In addition, the result is 995:




Well, the weight isn't 48 :lol: 

Thanks for all the good words.

Regards, Miro.


----------

